# Shimano br 561 vs 105 brakes



## huwsparky (1 Mar 2015)

Hi,

My Giant Defy came with br 561 but have been offered a complete set of 105 brakes for little more than the cost of new pads for mine and was wondering weather anyone knew If they would fit?

I thought they probably would but have read that the 561's are 'long reach' (I don't really know what that means). 

Was looking for someone to confirm either way if they would fit or not.

Thanks.


----------



## MikeW-71 (1 Mar 2015)

Yes, the 105's should fit fine, Giant fit them on the top level Defys and the frames aren't any different. It's something I keep thinking about fitting to mine.


----------



## Citius (2 Mar 2015)

If your 561s are long reach (which typically means that your bike has a slightly higher fork crown in order to offer mudguard clearance) then the 105s may be too short. Either way, the difference in performance will be minimal.


----------

